# Results of RAIU



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

I just heard from my endo regarding the uptake I had on Wens.

With 243 mic of I-123 and after 4 hours the report shows:

Findings: Thyroid uptake value is 49%. This is high. Normal range 5-12%. Thyroid scan demostrates the mild enlargement of thyroid lobes. There is a focal area of diminished activity in the inferior pole of the right thyroid lobe. There is increased isotope activity throughout the left thyroid lobe with small area of photopenia in its midportion.

Impression: high thyroid uptake value of 49%. Multinodular goiter. Ultrasound suggested.

Apparently I have a cold nodule and the endo wants an ultrasound next week. I have been leaning towards surgery so hopeful this will support my decision. What will the ultrasound show? Hopefully he won't want to do the FNA (that does NOT sound like fun). If I am leaning towards surgery anyway, would a FNA be necessary?

Honestly I am to the point that I just want to get this all over with!!!

Chris


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> I just heard from my endo regarding the uptake I had on Wens.
> 
> With 243 mic of I-123 and after 4 hours the report shows:
> 
> ...


I would hate for you to have an unnecessary FNA but I will say that "if" you do have a cancerous nodule, it would be important to know what kind of cancer before the surgery because some lymphs may have to be removed also. Of course pathology will be involved during the surgery; that is pretty much a given. I do think that would help the surgeon knowing or not. That is "if" they want to do FNA. You may just go straight ahead to surgery.

I do wonder what they expect to find in a sonogram that the uptake did not pick up on as the uptake is superior to the sonogram.

This may be of interest to you.

http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=us-thyroid

{{{Chris}}} You are going through a lot right now; we are all here for you!


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

I had my ultrasound yesterday. Doctor's office called this morning to schedule an appointment to meet with endo to discuss FNA or surgery. I didn't ask the nurse what the ultrasound report showed....apparently it wasn't good.

What questions do I need to ask next week? Sound I just suck it up and have the FNA? Dang..it sounds painful.

I go next Wednesday to talk to endo. Hopefully I can get referral to surgeon and get in quickly.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> I had my ultrasound yesterday. Doctor's office called this morning to schedule an appointment to meet with endo to discuss FNA or surgery. I didn't ask the nurse what the ultrasound report showed....apparently it wasn't good.
> 
> What questions do I need to ask next week? Sound I just suck it up and have the FNA? Dang..it sounds painful.
> 
> I go next Wednesday to talk to endo. Hopefully I can get referral to surgeon and get in quickly.


You must have a solid (calicified) nodule or other suspicious looking aberration.

It would be best to get the endo's input on the matter so I guess we will have to wait until next Weds.?? Wah! Seems a long way off.

I personally think that now a radioactive uptake would be good because ultra-sound does not pick up on everything. You could get FNA and everything could seem fine w/that particular nodule but yet something else could be lurking.

Here is info on that.......................
http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=us-thyroid

You will find this interesting anyway.


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

I had the RAIU last week and that is what showed the cold nodule....and the endo requested the ultrasound. Now he wants to talk FNA or surgery. My guess is the ultrasound most have shown something of concern.


----------

